# Maven 2.1.1



## Maven123 (5. Mrz 2012)

Sers Leute,

ich habe mir grade mal Maven runter geladen (Auch wenn es eine ältere Version ist) im Zusammenhang mit Hibernate.

Habe das jetzt soweit in den environmental Variablen konfiguriert.. nun meine Frage:

Wie kann ich überprüfen ob ich das nun richtig konfiguriert habe und was bringt mir dieses "Add-on" im Zusammenhang mit Datenbanken / Hibernate eigentlich?

Gruß,
Maven123


----------



## x22 (5. Mrz 2012)

1) Geh in die Console cmd.
2) tippe: "echo %JAVA_HOME%" ein, um zu sehen,ob dein JDK richtig ist.
3) tippe: "mvn -version" ein, um zu sehen ob es geklappt hat.


Evtl. solltest du davor noch schauen, also vor Punkt 2, ob in java alles richtig drin ist, indem du einfach nur "java" eingibst..

[EDIT]Das ist die Windows Überprüfung![/EDIT]

Best regards,


----------



## Maven123 (5. Mrz 2012)

x22 hat gesagt.:


> 1) Geh in die Console cmd.
> 2) tippe: "echo %JAVA_HOME%" ein, um zu sehen,ob dein JDK richtig ist.
> 3) tippe: "mvn -version" ein, um zu sehen ob es geklappt hat.
> 
> ...





Ok, danke! Das funktioniert. Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es geklappt hat.

Und was bringt mir das ganze jetzt ???:L


----------



## maki (5. Mrz 2012)

> Und was bringt mir das ganze jetzt


hier hast du eine Kartoffel:





:joke:

Mal ernsthaft:
Hier kann dir keiner sagen was dir das bringt.
Maven 2.1. sollte auf jedenfall nicht verwendet werden, ist zurückgezogen worden.


----------



## Maven123 (5. Mrz 2012)

Wieso sollte mir das keiner sagen können?

Ist doch nicht schwer, für jmd. der das selbst benutzt einen Satz zu schreiben?


----------



## kama (5. Mrz 2012)

Hi,



Maven123 hat gesagt.:


> Sers Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir grade mal Maven runter geladen (Auch wenn es eine ältere Version ist) im Zusammenhang mit Hibernate.


Was hat die Maven Version mit Hibernate zu tun ?



Maven123 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich überprüfen ob ich das nun richtig konfiguriert habe und was bringt mir dieses "Add-on" im Zusammenhang mit Datenbanken / Hibernate eigentlich?


Welches Add-On meinst Du genau ? hibernate-maven plugin ? oder was meinst Du genau?

Abgesehen davon ist Maven 2.1... urlalt...Maven 3.0.4 ist aktuell und die solltest Du auch nutzen...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## x22 (5. Mrz 2012)

Bei uns im Betrieb verwendet man auch noch einer 2er Version. Die ist noch stabil und wird supported, wieso also nicht?

Immer das neuste zu nehmen.. hm nicht dass da noch Bugs o.ä. drin sind.

@kama:

Ich denke das mit der Version ist nicht auf Hibernate bezogen, sondern die Frage lautet:
Was hat Maven allgemein mit Hibernate zu tun.


@Maven123:

Maven Projekt Tutorial


Schau dir das mal an.

Regards,


----------



## maki (5. Mrz 2012)

> Bei uns im Betrieb verwendet man auch noch einer 2er Version. Die ist noch stabil und wird supported, wieso also nicht?


2.1.* ist *zurückgezogen* worden 

@TS
Maven ist ein Buildtool mit DependencyManagement, die offizielle Doku auf der offizielle Seite ist ein guter Einstiegspunkt.


----------



## x22 (5. Mrz 2012)

Sorry maki, hab mich verschrieben.. 

2.2.1 verwenden wir, hast recht.

[EDIT]Also befolg den Rat von Maki und lad dir mind. 2.2.* runter [/EDIT]


----------

